

Introducing Boutiques: a new way to shop for fashion online - ordinaryman
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/introducing-boutiques-new-way-to-shop.html

======
zingo
Would guess it's based on their acquisition of <http://www.like.com/>

Edit: Yes, [http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/81927/20101115/google-
fashio...](http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/81927/20101115/google-fashion-
website-boutiques-com-like-com-acquisition-froogle-look-book-ebay-amazon-
fashion-in-f.htm) [http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/15/google-to-enter-fashion-
sho...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/15/google-to-enter-fashion-shopping-
territory-with-launch-of-boutiques-com/)
[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/17/googles-boutiques-
com...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/17/googles-boutiques-com-opens-
for-business-today/)

------
antareus
Too bad there's no section for males. Clothes shopping is so hit-or-miss in
department stores, especially if you know exactly what you want.

~~~
jaxn
I was really hoping they had men's suits. I wear a somewhat difficult to find
suit size and would love for Google to provide me one place for OTR suits in
my size.

------
bruceboughton
Is this the first Google property not to have their characteristic design?

------
gabea
I am really starting to believe that Google does not have any designers
working for them. What is with the search engine like feel for a website that
has to do with fashion?

I understand if you are just selling regular goods online, but for something
that speaks to peoples eyes should there not be some decent aesthetics
involved.

~~~
dsplittgerber
Have you actually clicked through to boutiques.com? It looks just like many
other online fashion shops do.

~~~
mtsmith85
I would disagree ... Look at: <http://jackthreads.com/> <http://www.gilt.com/>
or <http://seshday.com/> I'd say that the majority of online fashion shops --
actual shops, not just a designer's site -- often have well designed, well
thought out sites. Boutiques.com looks just like a very sterile, google site.
No "fashion" at all.

(Disclosure: I work for Thrillist, the parent company of JackThreads. But I'm
speaking for me and only me, in the comment above.)

------
andrenotgiant
Interestingly, the whole site is blocked from Search Engines with NOINDEX,
NOFOLLOW tags.

I can imagine why they would block product pages, given that its basically an
affiliate site, but even the homepage? Google sure is playing it safe.

------
lukeqsee
Has Google lost their focus?

Are they trying to be everything to everyone? It seems everything in the last
two years has been unfocused, and consequently, ineffective. (Go is an
exception.)

Do you agree?

~~~
prodigal_erik
At its heart, a corporation is just a pile of money that hires people to make
itself bigger somehow. The expectation that it confine itself to a few related
lines of business is a reaction to the fad in the 1960s of making leveraged
buyouts of arbitrary companies to game the share price of the resulting
conglomerate.

------
jfarmer
Just so people understand, Google is not happy that sites like Sugar, Inc.'s
<http://www.shopstyle.com/> are taking a chunk of commerce search away from
them.

I'm sure it's all the more frustrating when they're building ad networks on
top of their vertical search engines, too: <http://shopsense.shopstyle.com/>

------
alexophile
This reminds me of Polyvore(<http://polyvore.com/>) - which has a few ex-
googlers among their ranks. Most notably, Sukhinder Singh Cassidy, their CEO
(via Accel) was the president of Asian-Pacific and Latin American Markets.

------
robotron
If you have a vagina.

~~~
dagw
Sadly that seems to be the case. Unless I'm missing something there doesn't
seem to be too much there for those of us with a penis. Seems like a bit of
missed opportunity if you ask me.

~~~
yanw
_At this time, Boutiques is only available in the U.S. and only for women’s
fashion, but we plan to expand in the future_

------
zachware
Are the product features 100% curated by humans/brands or is it pulling data
feeds from Froogle (or whatever it's called now) and building outfits that
way? Can't figure out the data?

------
phragg
this just shines light that anything in the string _Google_ gets rushed to HN
front page.

ill revisit when theres mens clothing

